# Inquisitor Refurbishment.



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I shouldn't really be starting another plog as I have enough to be doing with my Flames of War plog, SW plog, and possibly a Tau one, but I couldn't resist. 

I haven't touched an =I= model in close to 9 years, but the news that GW are canning the game has made me dust off my old models and bring them up to date, along with the intention of purchasing a few more before they disappear forever. I'm going to post a few before and after photos, mostly before because I haven't done a lot of work on them yet. The project isn't going to be a major overhaul of the models, just about adding washes and highlights and rebase them and spray them with matte varnish to kill the gloss I initially used, as I don't think they were too bad, just missing the finishing touches that I didn't have the skills or knowledge to do back in the day. Besides, trying to strip them would probably end up breaking a lot of the conversion work. 

These guys have been photographed loosely in the warbands they were intended for.

First up, Deathwatch Kill Team.


AdMech Warband.



Former Arbites turned Interrogator with IG veteran henchmen. An ogryn ripper gun makes a great grenade launcher at this scale.


Radical Inquisitor Heidenreich with his somewhat reluctant band of allies.


Inq. Stoltz on the left. He and Inq. Heidenreich were Interrogators together under the vaunted Lord Inquisitor Henschel. They have since gone very different paths, choosing to apply the knowledge they gained under Henschel for very different ends. (note the height of the kroot compared to a human. One of the great things about this scale is the ability to show the proper scale of the different races. All I have to do is find the arm I lost on this guy.)


The vaunted Lord Inquisior Hneschel in the middle. Missing believed dead. Kal Jerico on the right.


Something for the ladies. The sororitas model is actually armed with a Lego samurai sword which happened to be a perfect fit. 


This guy has been waiting to get on his feet for years. The body was just way too heavy for the sentinel legs, so he may have to switch to wheels of some sort. I had an idea of using some SM bike wheels and drum up some sort of segue type conversion. 


A chap from Andrea Miniatures. I was gonna use him as a SW scout, but he's not quite big enough compared to the other marines. I may use him as an Ayettguard that found his way into the service of one of the few Inquisitors to have a half decent relationship with the SWs. He will be further wolfed up with some SW bits and a plasma pistol.


This guy, another fella from Andrea, will either end up a renegade Inquisitor or maybe even a Dark Eldar.


I also have the female enforcer model that will be turned into a death cultist, but I forgot to take a picture.

First up I will be working on the Sister of Battle and the former Arbites Interrogator, as there isn't much to do on them to bring them up to scratch. I will probably only get a bit done every month as I will be concentrating on my entries for the Painting Challenge.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm getting a little bit hard again.

That's a pretty awesome collection there. I managed to pick up Slick Devlin the other day for 6.50 NZD so it brings my collection up to 2 now. I've also got Count whatever it is who I'm converting to have less of a retarded pose. Hopefully pick up some more and do some sort of Rogue Trader's possie.

Looking forward to seeing your progress on these guys. Deathwatch killteam... sooooo coool.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

That is a very respectable Inquisitor campaign group you own there. I was a bit surprised not to see the female Arbitrator (w/ cyber-mastiff) with the Judge model's warband, but I suppose not everyone loves the Arbites as much as I do.

Is that Deathwatch Killteam as overpowered in-game as I suspect it to be?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Cheers guys. 

Mossy Toes, I have the model your talking about, but she is going to end up as a death cultist. The cyber mastiff will join the former arbites character. And yes, even a single marine is way over powered, so much so that GW recommend they only be controlled by a GM. Their stats reflect their superiority much better than in 40k. They're 4 times stronger and 3 times tougher than a normal character. And that's before you factor in their power armour.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I finally got around to getting some photos up. I got the Sororitas model finished last night. There wasn't a lot to redo with her because I never really finished her in the first place. The Lego samurai sword really works well now that it's painted up. She and the rest of her warband will be rebased when I get my hands on some diamond plate plasticard.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I can't see any of the images. :/


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

no images for me too


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Damn, I opened a new folder in my photobucket account and moved them into it. Must have screwed it up. I will fix it as soon as I can.

EDIT: Fixed, I hope.


----------

